# German Shorthaired Pointer in DNA?



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I got my pup from the pound and, out of curiosity, had his DNA analyzed. Interestingly, Ezra came back as Level 1 GSD (greater than 75% of his DNA was GSD) and Level 4 (less than 10%) for German Shorthaired Pointer! I wondered if anyone knew any history of having GSP bred in purposely. Seems odd that this would be the only other breed showing up and in such a small amount. I see no physical or behavioral characteristics of a Pointer in him and he's an awesome dog - no complaints at all. Just wondering if anyone had any intel.


----------



## Phazewolf (May 16, 2007)

Last I read the DNA test they did on dogs were not the best in terms of accuracy and the test could just be showing a error. There are books that may hold the info you are looking for on what went into the bred I would ask for the name of one of the good ones in the book area of this forum and see what you can find.


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Phazewolf said:


> Last I read the DNA test they did on dogs were not the best in terms of accuracy and the test could just be showing a error. There are books that may hold the info you are looking for on what went into the bred I would ask for the name of one of the good ones in the book area of this forum and see what you can find.


I also heard that they were not accurate.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Personally, I would trust the guess of someone who is knowledgeable about dog breeds (color, structure, fur types, etc.) before trusting one of those.


----------

